# My first addventure into DTG - making colors brighter on the Brother GT 541?



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi.

I'm usually hanging out in the Graphic Design area of the forums. This is my first post in the DTG section.

I've been searching and doing some research here, but i find the best way to get answers is to just ask questions. sorry if you seen this 100 times before...

My company purchased a Brother GT-541. It was installed yesterday and I spent most of the afternoon becoming familiar with how it works. I'm really impressed by the ease of use and the quality of image. I decided to test it with files that had been previously screen printed because that has always been our preferred method. 

Everyone here is excited about the new process and were really excited to see the results, but everyone commented that the colors weren't as bright as screen printing. The first thing they all ask me is "can you make it brighter?". 

Can I? would beefing up the color saturation in the file help? are there any tricks or tips you can offer?

Or, is there a good explanation I can use as to why it isn't brighter?

I feel like I'm comparing apples to oranges.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: My first addventure into DTG.*

once you get everything sorted out you should post a comparison of screen vs DTG, that would be great to see. I know for my t-jet I have to oversaturate some colors for them to print more true to what the color should be but I am not familiar with the Brother or its ink set


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: My first addventure into DTG.*

We printed a RGB color chart, this made a big difference in our colors. It seems if someone gave us something that had color already assigned to it, it came out a bit dull. Use RGB colors in your printing and you should see a nice difference.

You could try changing your vividness a point or more, but I found it doesnt make alot of difference. Unless it is a full color graphic with alot of detail. Almost everything I print, I print at 10 ink, and 0 vivid. I dont think Ive moved my vivid up any higher than 2.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: My first addventure into DTG.*



Robin said:


> We printed a RGB color chart, this made a big difference in our colors.


how do i print an RGB color chart? i didn't see anything in the manual. can you please explain? thanks.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: My first addventure into DTG.*



AddVenture said:


> how do i print an RGB color chart? i didn't see anything in the manual. can you please explain? thanks.


 
put something on your template to print (anything it doesnt matter you are not going to print it anyway)

go to print
go to properties (apply the color shirt you are going to print on)
go to utilities (top tabs of main box)
in the drop down choose color chart
hit "ok" 

this sends it to your brother, and you have a nice color chart on a T. So far I have one for white, and one for grey. It is highly suggested that you have one printed on every color you plan to print on. Im getting there.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: My first addventure into DTG.*

let me add, we have RGB as a default......so that is what prints. If you have PMS as default, that is what will print.

Change your default to RGB if it isnt already, you will notice a difference in your colors


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: My first addventure into DTG.*

thanks, robin. this is extremely helpful! i'm sure i'll have more questions down the road, but this is going to get me off to a good start.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: My first addventure into DTG.*

glad I could help


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Any first print pictures yet?


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Any first print pictures yet?


funny you should ask, rodney...i was just doing a few test runs and was going to post a few pics! 

so far, i'm really satisfied with the results. i realize that it's not screen printing, so i know there are some sacrifices i have to make. we plan on using this application primarily for short run orders, while still screen printing our larger orders.

my question right now is: is there something i can do about the "streaking" you see on the black? i've got the color set in my file to a super black (not 100% K, but a combination of CMYK). 

all the other colors look great, it's the black i'm not completely satisfied with.

if anyone has any suggestions, i'd really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

First I would do a head cleaning for the black ink. In the menu file, do a regular cleaning but select only the black print head. That should fix it.

If it doesnt, choose a different black. If that doesnt work....

try changing the black image to a bitmap, colored in rgb 100% black.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks robin. i'll be on it first thing monday morning. 

i need a weekend away from work


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

I would print your test pattern as what you see looks like banding to me and will not be something that you should have to deal with alot on the brother unit. I am a bit suprised the guy who installed it left before that was gone. I would call them asap and send pictures and have them walk you through remedies for sure.

good luck and keep us all updated.

tom


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

Robin said:


> First I would do a head cleaning for the black ink. In the menu file, do a regular cleaning but select only the black print head. That should fix it.


this appeared to do the trick. i ran a few test prints as well (nozzle & standard). 

thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

The other thing that can add to banding is the platen being set too low. Check on it to make sure it is as close as it can be.

You'll love the printer.

We use it for exactly what you guys are. Screen print the large orders and digitally print the smaller orders. We've done over 25,000 prints in under 2 years. It keeps us busy, and makin' money.


----------

